
Can I Use My Debit Card Number As My Facebook User Name? - dnwalters
http://techdrawl.com/News-Post/Fresh-Voices/Can-I-Use-My-Debit-Card-Number-As-My-Facebook-User-Name
======
fayetteflash
that's nuts... everybody knows that your SSN makes a better username

------
celiadyer
Hell, yea.

